

Show HN: A delicious client for Android - arestivo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aor.droidicious.free

======
AdamGibbins
Should allow the user to change the API endpoint so it can be used against
Pinboard also.

------
gdubya
Nice work. It's about time delicious made a comeback!

